# bought nikon S8100



## aroraanant (Jul 1, 2011)

Nikon S8100 black color with one 8gb card,one 4gb card and a camera pouch for Rs 11847 just got delivered at my door step....its a very good cam 

Sorry i forgot to mention one thing that i bought it from letsbuy and applied a coupon too


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 1, 2011)

Price look good...

can you explain some great feature u liked soo that it will help us in recommneding it in future


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2011)

I m not professional so cant tell u much but if u people want to ask u something then u can ask.but i like its image stablisation coz previously i owned sony w290 which i bought from US,this one is far better than 290,and its video is also very good


----------

